# Nathan Cleverly - Any News?



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello,

Anyone have any information about what's happening with this chap? I'm assuming his viral infection has cleared up and he's back in the gym.

Will the highly anticipated fight with 'Sugar' Robin Krasniqi be rescheduled or does Nathan have bigger fish to fry, and if so, when is he going to fry them?

Finally, what do we see the next 12 months holding for Cleverly? Personally I think he'll have a string of Krasniqi's and Karpency's with a mandatory fight in there somewhere and then a way past it named opponent in 2013. Someone like Edison Miranda.

Thoughts?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Enzo has vacated his Cruiserweight title, I think he's moving down to fight Clev.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Enzo has vacated his Cruiserweight title, I think he's moving down to fight Clev.


Surely they can't make that fight. For the belt too!? :lol:

Clev would stop Enzo in one round, Enzo is completely done.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Surely they can't make that fight. For the belt too!? :lol:
> 
> Clev would stop Enzo in one round, Enzo is completely done.


This is Frank Warren were talking about here Bryn, In Wales it should sell.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Vinceyboy is still in shock that Froch levelled Bute and is clueless as to what to want his son to do next.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not so sure if this would sell in Wales, surely it's a little transparent, even for us leek eating wankers? :think


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I know I take the piss out of Clev and the old man, and think he lost to Bellew, but it's a great shame that someone with his potential is seemingly going to waste. 

With some fine tuning and risk taking he could have a great career, IMHO.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I know I take the piss out of Clev and the old man, and think he lost to Bellew, but it's a great shame that someone with his potential is seemingly going to waste.
> 
> With some fine tuning and risk taking he could have a great career, IMHO.


I agree. I like Nathan (just about), but his team and the way he's been brought on post-Murat has been shite. It's difficult to be a fan.


----------



## DonBoxer (Jun 6, 2012)

I think they are just dumbstruck, they have no idea what to do now that Froch tore Bute apart.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DonBoxer said:


> I think they are just dumbstruck, they have no idea what to do now that Froch tore Bute apart.


They should still make the Froch fight, Nathan takes it over the distance.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 11, 2012)

doesnt look like clev will be out for a bit saying hes off for a few drinks and a nandos on twitter yesterday


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Another bum to add to his pathetic title reign


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Special said:


> Another bum to add to his pathetic title reign


I guess he'll just keep ducking Isaac Chilemba. :conf


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm not so sure if this would sell in Wales, surely it's a little transparent, even for us leek eating wankers? :think


Never underestimate the abject stupidity of a Welshman...never

He should fight Chilemba, a teak tough African, never been stopped, moderate power...fits the bill


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I guess he'll just keep ducking Isaac Chilemba. :conf


He'd be wise to Isaac would mess him up


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

He said on Bunce a few weeks back that he expected to be back in September


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Special said:


> He'd be wise to Isaac would mess him up


Are we talking about the same Chilemba?

Chilemba wildly flails his arms, while completely squared up, with _the _most atrocious footwork. Chilemba was hurt and dropped numerous times by that Polak/Eastern Euro randomer last year, there's no way he would beat Cleverly.

EDIT: It's on YT, dude is called Maxim Vlasov (I've never seen him fight other than against Chilemba, so he could be a world beater for all I know.)


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Are we talking about the same Chilemba?
> 
> Chilemba wildly flails his arms, while completely squared up, with _the _most atrocious footwork. Chilemba was hurt and dropped numerous times by that Polak/Eastern Euro randomer last year, there's no way he would beat Cleverly.
> 
> EDIT: It's on YT, dude is called Maxim Vlasov (I've never seen him fight other than against Chilemba, so he could be a world beater for all I know.)


Chilemba has improved a lot since then and don't forget that guy was undefeated and hasn't lost since Chilemba defeated him. Chilemba isn't the most talented boxer ever but he is very good to the body which Cleverly has a weakness to I suspect and also Cleverly has to dictate the pace of a fight which Chilemba simply wouldn't let him do and Chilemba would beat him on the inside up close as Bellew showed if you come at Cleverly he is lost


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

It wasn't Bellew coming at Cleverly that made him look lost, it was his excellent jab that had Nathan confused, when Tony and Nathan went toe to toe Nathan came off better. Nathan still came through and beat Bellew after losing a few rounds, and for my money Bellew is a superior fighter to Chilemba, although very different.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> They should still make the Froch fight, Nathan takes it over the distance.


Say wha?


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Cleverly could get the better of Froch in some close exchanges, it's a question of whether he can get inside or not. 

Froch could keep it simple and box on the outside to a clear decision.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Say wha?


 I was half joking. I do think Nathan would do alright against Froch though, as in winning about 4 rounds. :good


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nathan Cleverly to fight Robin Krasniqi

True reign of terror

What a fucking farce that cunt is....Hes fucking shite.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I was half joking. I do think Nathan would do alright against Froch though, as in winning about 4 rounds. :good


I can't even see that tbh.

Whenever I watch Cleverley I struggle to see what he does well. He just seems so sloppy. As soon as he steps up I see him losing. No hater.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Nathan Cleverly to fight Robin Krasniqi
> 
> True reign of terror
> 
> What a fucking farce that cunt is....Hes fucking shite.


Fucking shite? Really?


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Clev isn't 'fucking shite' by any stretch of the imagination. But he's barely progressed in the last 24 months or so and the blame for that has to be put on his trainer (his Dad) and his promoter.

I was excited by him as a prospect, and despite the WBOLOL belt, he's still just a prospect in my eyes - but he can earn decent money with a title reign for a while without ever needing to step it up. I hope he gets someone else to train him, but it's unlikely that happens before a loss. Not everyone can feast on prospects and journeymen for years and turn it up when faced with real adversity. 

Unless Clev steps it up, Bellew could easily end up the #1 UK 175lb fighter soon regardless of who holds what belt.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> They should still make the Froch fight, Nathan takes it over the distance.


I hope your joking Bryn.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Nathan Cleverly to fight Robin Krasniqi
> 
> True reign of terror
> 
> What a fucking farce that cunt is....Hes fucking shite.


:lol: :happy :happy

War Migs!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I hope your joking Bryn.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: Bieber a G.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Cleverly is a joke. This forum should boycott his shit career imo.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I love Cleverley. Everything about him is pure comedy gold. His shit hair, his shit bandana, his shit opponents... Brilliant.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Nathan Cleverly and his Frank Warren shit WBO way or building a career is doing more harm to boxing than corrupt judges. At least shit decisions get people talking about the sport.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Seriously, Nathan Cleverly is a cunt and I hate him and I want him to die a thousand deaths.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

What's with all the Cleverly hate?

@Miguel2010 how can you say Cleverly is 'fucking shite' and be Kell Brook's biggest fan... :think

Everyone cries that Clev won't give Bellew a shot. Bellew got a shot in his hometown and Clev beat him. He has a crowd pleasing style, big heart, solid chin, hardworker. You can't hate someone because of a bandana surely...

I like him. He's a young, intelligent, talented boxer who has won every title (i.e. British, CW, Euro, Interim :dead) in a good manner. I think the Warren hate just rubs off on him. He doesn't choose his opponents, neither does Ricky Burns for that matter.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Seriously, Nathan Cleverly is a cunt and I hate him and I want him to die a thousand deaths.


:lol:



Lilo said:


> Whats with all the Cleverly hate?
> 
> @Miguel2010 how can you say Cleverly is 'fucking shite' and be Kell Brook's biggest fan... :think
> 
> ...


:good Spot on.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Seriously, Nathan Cleverly is a cunt and I hate him and I want him to die a thousand deaths.


:-(


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> What's with all the Cleverly hate?
> 
> @Miguel2010 how can you say Cleverly is 'fucking shite' and be Kell Brook's biggest fan... :think
> 
> ...


Because Brook better than Cleverly by long way and even though Cleverly is 'world champion' he has faced similar standard of opposition to Brook.

He is probably the least deserving World Champion in boxing right now


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

People are entitled to get on Cleverly's case IMHO.

Not many fighters face better opponents before they become champion than they do afterwards... Cleverly might be the only one out there at the moment.

Karpency was a bum, as is this Krasniqi fella. Not sure what the motivation is, it can't be financial seen as these two won't generate a bean. Why not fight Shumenov in the States or have a return with Bellew - both of those would generate $$$ and would be winnable fights for him.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Special said:


> Because Brook better than Cleverly by long way and even though Cleverly is 'world champion' he has faced similar standard of opposition to Brook.
> 
> He is probably the least deserving World Champion in boxing right now


He's not even the least deserving 'world' champion in his division.

Also, Clev's level of opposition has been better than Brook's at this point.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Brook has not fought at the same level as Cleverly. There's no point in listing the fighters that they've faced; every impartial poster knows this.

Again, Cleverly doesn't make the fights, Warren does.

Why are we mentioning this Krasniqi fella? He didn't fight him, if it had've been an opponent he really wanted Clev would've fought - he's done it before against Bellew (shorter training camp and a rib 'injury').

If Bellew hadn't have burnt his bridges then a rematch would be made by now IMO. Its not a fight that Warren should make for him, neither is Kraniqi.

As for least deserving belt holder:

Randall Bailey
Beibut Shumenov
Guillermo Jones
Dimitry Pirog
Canelo!!! (He beat a WW for the JMW title, not any old WW but Matty Hatton!!!! atsch)


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> He's not even the least deserving 'world' champion in his division.
> 
> Also, Clev's level of opposition has been better than Brook's at this point.


Who is then?


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Brook has not fought at the same level as Cleverly. There's no point in listing the fighters that they've faced; every impartial poster knows this.
> 
> Again, Cleverly doesn't make the fights, Warren does.
> 
> ...


Who has Cleverly beat that is better than people Brook have faced??

He is going to increase his reign of terror against Enzo most likely. He will not face a genuine top 15 guy for a long while yet either.

Bailey beat the number one contender and a highly touted prospect.
Shumenov beat the highly underrated Campillo to win the title
Ill give you Jones as being on a par with Cleverly
At least Pirog is now fighting at world level and ready to prove himself.

Sorry but Canelo has beat Mosley who is 10 times better than anything Cleverly has faced


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Special said:


> Who is then?


Shumenov.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Clev's wins over Bellew and Murat are probably better than what Kell has done.... 

It's only the last 12 months or so that he's stepped it up at all. Of all fighters to own a Lonsdale for keeps, I'd imagine Brook has the weakest set of opponents. All vulnerable, none of them could whack either.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Clev's wins over Bellew and Murat are probably better than what Kell has done....
> 
> It's only the last 12 months or so that he's stepped it up at all. Of all fighters to own a Lonsdale for keeps, I'd imagine Brook has the weakest set of opponents. All vulnerable, none of them could whack either.


I'd say Hatton and Jackiewicz are on same level as those two


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Shumenov.


He's beat Campillo which is better than anything Cleverly has done


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Special said:


> He's beat Campillo which is better than anything Cleverly has done


His "win" over Campillo was an awful robbery although the first fight that he lost was close.

If you go on official results Clev dominated and stopped Murat who beat Campillo. Problem is he hasn't done shit since except get a much harder fight from Bellew than most expected.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

So Brook is to be held in high regard yet fighting guys of a lower calibre than Cleverly's and claiming he would "do Pacquiao"?

To me it seems that people's biggest gripe with Cleverly is his arrogance, Brook is surely just as, if not more arrogant than Clev.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

People comparing Cleverly's 'world title' defences with Brook's build up fights. Cool. That's how it works.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Special said:


> He's beat Campillo which is better than anything Cleverly has done


Have you actually seen the fight?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> People comparing Cleverly's 'world title' defences with Brook's build up fights. Cool. That's how it works.


Come on, we all know Cleverly isn't world champion, he just holds one of the millions of belts in circulation. It means nothing. As a boxing fans we should be savvy enough to relise this.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Come on, we all know Cleverly isn't world champion, he just holds one of the millions of belts in circulation. It means nothing. As a boxing fans we should be savvy enough to relise this.


Yeah ano. That's why I put it in inverted commas. They're still selling him as a world champion to the general public, though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Yeah ano. That's why I put it in inverted commas. They're still selling him as a world champion to the general public, though.


I don't think you can have it both ways, you either accept all the belts or you don't. You can't complain about all the worthless 'world champions' and how they mean nothing and then also hold them to the same standards as the actual world champion.

Not directed at you particularly, just people in general.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I don't think you can have it both ways, you either accept all the belts or you don't. You can't complain about all the worthless 'world champions' and how they mean nothing and then also hold them to the same standards as the actual world champion.
> 
> Not directed at you particularly, just people in general.


Why can't you? If someone wants to parade around as a world champion he should act like one, whether the people who know better go along with him or not.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Why can't you? If someone wants to parade around as a world champion he should act like one, whether the people who know better go along with him or not.


It doesn't make sense for someone like you, who knows what he's talking about, to call him a shit paper champion and then also expect him to to fight like the actual champ. He's a solid contender, no more or no less. He can be marketed as the P4P #1 for all I care, I know myself that he is far from that and will not pay any attention to anyone saying any different.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> It doesn't make sense for someone like you, who knows what he's talking about, to call him a shit paper champion and then also expect him to to fight like the actual champ. He's a solid contender, no more or no less. He can be marketed as the P4P #1 for all I care, I know myself that he is far from that and will not pay any attention to anyone saying any different.


I'm not calling on him to act like a real champ because I say he's a paper champion. I'm calling on him to act like a real champion because he says he's a real champion.

It wouldn't make sense if he admitted he's just a belt holder and I was expecting him to fight decent opponents. My opinion doesn't come into this. It's about Cleverly backing up his words. I doubt he's ever read my posts, unfortunately.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> I'm not calling on him to act like a real champ because I say he's a paper champion. I'm calling on him to act like a real champion because he says he's a real champion.
> 
> It wouldn't make sense if he admitted he's just a belt holder and I was expecting him to fight decent opponents. My opinion doesn't come into this. It's about Cleverly backing up his words. I doubt he's ever read my posts, unfortunately.


Understand what you're saying, Papi, and I'm sure many agree with you.


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Lilo said:


> So Brook is to be held in high regard yet fighting guys of a lower calibre than Cleverly's and claiming he would "do Pacquiao"?
> 
> To me it seems that people's biggest gripe with Cleverly is his arrogance, Brook is surely just as, if not more arrogant than Clev.


Brook has more talent than Cleverly though. For me anyways. Cleverly is as high as he'll go. He reached a level and he ain't improved, and his pitter patter punches bore the tits off me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Clev's wins over Bellew and Murat are probably better than what Kell has done....
> 
> It's only the last 12 months or so that he's stepped it up at all. Of all fighters to own a Lonsdale for keeps, I'd imagine Brook has the weakest set of opponents. All vulnerable, none of them could whack either.


The Murat win..maybe, But Bellew? I don't think so, the Polish dude Kell fought was a solid operator.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Surely they can't make that fight. For the belt too!? :lol:
> 
> Clev would stop Enzo in one round, Enzo is completely done.


Agreed. Even with the help of one of Enzo's special 2 minutes 17 seconds opening rounds. Can't believe that McPhilbin has to fight for the vacant belt, now, that's an outrageous injustice. Anyway, back to the thread - at least Clev is still young enough to put a proper run of fights together and become a proper champion. I like him, although I agree that the opponents since the WBO champion was stripped rather than face him have been pretty disappointing. I think he still has time.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I think the biggest problem is Vince.

Because they're father and son they just aren't going to split.... I was never all that big on Enzo C as a trainer/tactician but he's in a differen league to smug Vince. Nathan seems to basically train himself and then do those ridiculous pad drills for the cameras, and then rely on Dean Powell to tell Verne to be quiet.

He's going to get his son badly hurt if he carries on, unless the matchmaking is of a safe nature.

It's like having Ricky Tomlinson taking over at Newcastle and doing his best to take them down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

would love to see Cleverly working with a new trainer like Lee Beard or Mark Tibbs.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Lockett would do a better job with Nathan than Vince is. 

Fight wise, I want Bellew 2.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

A rematch with Bellew would make for an entertaining fight but I'd like to see him fight someone in or around the top 10. I'd love to see Handsome Gaby fight him though he'll be considered high risk, low reward. Failing that a unification bout with Schumenov.

Nothing against Bellew. I'd like to see him get his rematch and defeat the rat bastard, it'd be nice to see a 'world' champion actually fight a recognised world class fighter. (Not that I take alphabet titles that seriously.)


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Unless he leaves Vince he's going to have to continue having easy fights.

His performance against Karpency was awful, maybe he couldn't be arsed because it was a mismatch I don't know, but my money would be on Bellew in a return, now he's got a solid 12 under his belt at 175 and seems to still be improving.

If the change is made, there's no reason why he can't break into and stay in the top 5 in the division. If not.... :zzz

Shumenov he might beat, given his better engine and chin. He doesn't want to be in with a Campillo or even a Cloud any time soon. Talk of Froch was fucking mental, even though Clev is the superior inside fighter.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I think that Vince is ruining Nathan, he may have already ruined him irreperably.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Same as Joe's dad Enzo....Protecting his son in hand picked fights all over again IMO.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

it's next to 100% not going to happen, and maybe never will, but i'd like to see cleverly vs bute. realistically though it'll be enzo in wales or shumenov in the states


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> .... realistically though it'll be enzo in wales or shumenov in the states


I think that we already know the answer to that then....it would be legalised murder, disgusting really if Clev took the fight....He can't think people are so stupid to imagine that it would be in anyway competetive.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> it's next to 100% not going to happen, and maybe never will, but i'd like to see cleverly vs bute. realistically though it'll be enzo in wales or shumenov in the states


Mate, where you get that Froch pic from???...Its fucking quality!!!


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Mate, where you get that Froch pic from???...Its fucking quality!!!


i thought so too, sums up the whole fight and everything about it in one photo. i cant remember where i found it but i use it on pretty much everything now, feel free to nab it if you want.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

icemax said:


> I think that we already know the answer to that then....it would be legalised murder, disgusting really if Clev took the fight....He can't think people are so stupid to imagine that it would be in anyway competetive.


Completely agree with you, but the casuals won't have seen the McPhilbin fight, Enzo Mac always seems to have excuses that sound plausible to people who don't really know what they are looking at, and you just _know_ that the promoter would push the Wales' former world champion against Wales' current world champion angle and put a lot of bums on seats. I'm with you and seriously don't want the fight to happen, I want Enzo to stop and Clev to fight another beltholder at 175, but this fight is such an easy sell on so many levels that if Enzo wants it - and he seems to - I just can't see it not happening, unless Hopkins suddenly wants to come to Wales and wear a BoxNation hat at the press conference.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> i thought so too, sums up the whole fight and everything about it in one photo. i cant remember where i found it but i use it on pretty much everything now, feel free to nab it if you want.


Cheers pal....Yeah nabbed it from your avatar...Its only small though......Was after a bigger version...

Been looking everywhere for it, no joy as yet like.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Cheers pal....Yeah nabbed it from your avatar...Its only small though......Was after a bigger version...
> 
> Been looking everywhere for it, no joy as yet like.


It's a photoshopped picture.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> It's a photoshopped picture.


You the man Wallet kid!!!

Cheers mucka!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> It's a photoshopped picture.


That's worse than my photoshops. :lol:


----------

